# Transistor robot aspirador Taurus Striker



## FrancisMa (Jul 11, 2015)

Hola,

Hace unas semanas se me averió el robot. Creo que el problema es un transistor que activa/desactiva el motor de aspirado, porque el motor no se para y el transistor estaba muy caliente. Llevo semanas buscando el transistor, pero lo más que he conseguido ha sido que me digan que hay en EE.UU. pero que hay que comprar bastantes.

El transistor en cuestión es: STC405
Número de Parte: STC405
Material: Si
Polaridad de transistor: NPN

ESPECIFICACIONES MÁXIMAS
Disipación total del dispositivo (Pc): 20
Tensión colector-base (Ucb): 80
Tensión colector-emisor (Uce): 60
Tensión emisor-base (Ueb): 5
Corriente del colector DC máxima (Ic): 5
Temperatura operativa máxima (Tj), °C: 150

CARACTERÍSTICAS ELÉCTRICAS
Producto de corriente -- ganancia — ancho de banda (ft): 8
Capacitancia de salida (Cc), pF: 25
Ganancia de corriente contínua (hfe): 200
Empaquetado / Estuche: TO-220F

Por favor, alguien podría decirme donde pudiera encontrarlo o algún equivalente , tengo muy poca idea de electrónica y mi mujer me ha dejado la oreja caldeada de repetirme que lo arreglo o que compre uno nuevo 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 11, 2015)

FrancisMa dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Hace unas semanas se me averió el robot. Creo que el problema es un transistor que activa/desactiva el motor de aspirado, porque el motor no se para y el transistor estaba muy caliente. Llevo semanas buscando el transistor, pero lo más que he conseguido ha sido que me digan que hay en EE.UU. pero que hay que comprar bastantes.
> 
> ...



Has pensado en el divorcio?  ,


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 11, 2015)

para buscar un reemplazo de un transistor hay que tomar algunos puntos comunes como son

*IC max* cuanta corriente en saturacion puede soportar como maximo
*Vmax * cuanto voltaje maximo soporta

*HFE o beta* cuando de amplificacion se trata debe tener un valor similar o parecido

*Fmax * frecuencia de trabajo normal mente bienen en algunos Mhz o cientos de Kilo hertz


----------



## Bleny (Jul 11, 2015)

Creo que es un regulador de voltaje de 5V, encontrado el data


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 11, 2015)

tache para nada es un regulador de 5v

reprobado mano

es un transistor conmutador es decir de aplicaciones de baja saturacion es un transistor de suitcheo como un TIP41 NPN TO220

pero este transistor esta 2 3 galletudo por que dice lo siguiente:

IC como maximo 5 ampers
voltaje Emisor Colector 60 V

un TIP41 los hay A,B y C

yo recomendaria el TIP 41C
por que su voltaje Colector Emisor es de 100v maximos

su Ic max son 6 Ampers 

y corres con la suerte de que son Pin a Pin compatibles


----------



## Bleny (Jul 11, 2015)

Lo siento no se como lo habre mirado


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 11, 2015)

jeje si tu mismo subiste la data sheet debes leer bien un datasheet ademas lo supuse 

transistor + motor = transistor conmutador "un reemplazo de relè de estado solido"


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 12, 2015)

Entonces, antes de plantearme lo del divorcio, que podría ser más caro que el transistor e incluso el robot , el TIP 41C podría ser una opción entiendo, ¿no ?

Por cierto, muchas gracias a TRILO-BYTE por el detalle en la búsqueda de reemplazos y la recomendación.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2015)

Probale algunos de éstos , son fáciles de conseguir , baratos y "compatibles" :

MJE13009
TIP122
TIP41C , TIP33 , TIP35

Esperamos los resultados !


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 12, 2015)

con el tip41c basta y sobra segun yo es super comun ese transistor ojo hacer enfacies en tip41*C*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2015)

Ojo que el STC405 tiene una ganancia especialmente alta y es bastante más rápido que el TIP41 , por eso también le sugiero probar el MJE13009 que es muy rápido , e incluso el TIP122 que si bien es Darlington , tiene mas ganancia . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 12, 2015)

eso es verdad la respuesta en frecuencia de un transistor es importante y no lo tome en cuenta

pero no creo que para activar el motor de aspiradora sea necesariamente rapido digo es menos muchisimo menos que 1 hz activar un motor de aspiradora


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2015)

Yo no se si es solo un switch o usa PWM  . . .  ante la duda . . .


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 13, 2015)

Con los últimos posts ya me lío un poco. ¿ Cuál busco ?


----------



## 483 (Jul 13, 2015)

tienes el original en ASWO por 2,37€ code. F117369



ah!. el code. original en samsung es 0502-001360


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 13, 2015)

Hola,

En la tienda me han dado el TIP41C y el ST13009. El último no me he dado cuenta hasta que he llegado a casa. Se supone que tendría que ser el MJE13009. No sé si es equivalente.

He montado el TIP41C, pero no va bien. El motor al principio tiraba, pero con mucha menos velocidad que la correspondiente. Después de un rato de uso, parece que todavía va a menos rpm.

¿ Pruebo con el ST13009 ?

Gracias 483 por tu aportación. He mirado la tienda de ASWO, pero hay que registrarse. Intentaré pedirlo esta tarde.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2015)

Si , probá ese ST13009 y sinó un TIP122

Fijate que si se calientan deberás ponerle un disipador !

¿ No será un problema de motor que cocina al transistor ? ¿ Probaste el motor solo ?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 13, 2015)

aveces hay que aclarar que somos victimas de piezas chinas puede que tambien sea esa una probabilidad

un transistor tip42C vale un poco mas que 1 dolar mientras que el chino vale una cuarta parte y medio funcionan y con el tiempo truena


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 13, 2015)

Con el ST13009 le pasa casi igual que con el TIP41C, el motor se activa a poca velocidad, pero cuando lo intentas varias veces, al final se para. El transistor coge mucha temperatura.

El motor conectado directamente a la batería va a las rpm correctas. (El motor es de 18v a 18.000rpm y la batería de 14.4V)

¿ Que otras opciones tengo ?

El original no lleva disipador.

Hola 483, en ASWO no puedo darme de alta por no ser autónomo o empresa. ¿ Qué otras opciones tengo ?

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jul 13, 2015)

parece que no funciona por el hfe   el transistor original tiene un hfe mucho mas alto
y por eso no   alcanza  



FrancisMa dijo:


> ¿ Que otras opciones tengo ?


mira que transistores tienen en donde compras
y   compara segun lo que se dijo   en el mensaje 3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2015)

Probá el TIP122 y sinó haríamos un par Sziklai


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 13, 2015)

otra cosa puede que pase

un transistor para entrar en saturacion debe tener una resistencia en la base 

me imagino que el transistor va casi casi en serie con el motor ejemplo

emisor a tierra y colector al motor y el otro extremo del motor a 18v

la resistencia de la base no esta exitando adecuadamente el motor.

lo que puedes hacer es medir la resistencia del motor en ohms y haciendo un pequeño calculo 

este programa lo calcula

Ver el archivo adjunto 110664

hay que meter la HFE o BETA del transistor , su voltaje de trabajo y la resistencia de la carga en este caso el motor y automaticamente obtendremos la resistencia correcta en la base 

yo lo calcule para que este bien saturado pero! puedes multiplicar por 2 el valor de la resistencia y es un valor adecuado


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 14, 2015)

Hola,

TRILO-BYTE he mirado lo que dices. El emisor está a tierra, el colector al motor y la base va a una resistencia (R35). Aunque también el colector tiene un condensador y un diodo (D2). 

El transistor creo que se quemó porque se puso en marcha el aparato sin el contenedor+filtro y al absorber un objeto, bloqueo el motor. A partir de ahí al volverlo a encender, el motor está continuamente funcionando con el transistor original.







En cuanto saque un hueco mido la resistencia del motor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2015)

Ojo que al modificar esa resistencia , el circuito deberá proveer mas corriente para excitar un transistor de menor hfe. Existe el riesgo que no esté preparado para eso y se queme.

Para mi hay solo 3 opciones : 

- Conseguir un transistor de mayor Hfe como el original.
- Probar un Dárlington que si tienen mayor Hfe pero necesitan 0,6 V más para excitar la base.
- Construir un par Sziklai , que tiene mayor Hfe y no necesita mayor voltage (mi preferido)






Saludos !


----------



## FrancisMa (Jul 15, 2015)

Intentaré primero localizar el original...


----------

